# Internet Explorer 7 Help



## daryll2006

Okay I'm trying to install IE7 yeah

But everytime it extracts files in order for me to install, it keeps coming up with   "download update\iesetup.exe is not a valid Win32 application". Why is this?

Please help me out, cheers x


----------



## holyjunk

Do you have xp? Aslo, I am not for sure but IE7 is was built mostly for Windows Vista so I do not know if they have full support for IE7 on XP. That is why you should go full force to Mozzila Firefox 2.0. Very nice explorer and most people on this site use it.


----------



## daryll2006

holyjunk125 said:


> Do you have xp? Aslo, I am not for sure but IE7 is was built mostly for Windows Vista so I do not know if they have full support for IE7 on XP. That is why you should go full force to Mozzila Firefox 2.0. Very nice explorer and most people on this site use it.



I do have xp and I have some version of mozilla... its always up to date anyway. just wanted everything updated lol


----------



## PC eye

Apparently that error was a common problem in the beta releases of IE 7. One support page addresses that directly at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920082/EN-US/

 You may need to try a different link to download first and then install. Here's a few to try out.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/default.mspx

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/worldwide/default.mspx


----------



## PC eye

holyjunk125 said:


> Do you have xp? Aslo, I am not for sure but IE7 is was built mostly for Windows Vista so I do not know if they have full support for IE7 on XP. That is why you should go full force to Mozzila Firefox 2.0. Very nice explorer and most people on this site use it.


 
 Both IE 7 and the latest version of FireFox 2.0 are currently running on both 32bit versions of XP here without problems at the present moment. The support links for IE 7 will have some information for troubleshooting installation and other problems. The system requirements can be seen at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ie7/about/sysreqs/default.mspx


----------



## kof2000

you need at least xp sp2, windows 2003 sp1 or x64 sp1 to install it.


----------

